
AMA TIME – For blockchain gaming the most exciting thing is interoperability - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/dapp-com-ama-episode-8-vladimir-from-blockchain-cuties-kokushi-from-my-crypto-heroes
======
NicolasSierro
Nice action and indeed interoperability is important for blockchain in gaming.
They were several examples that could be inspiring (historically order): \- In
2016 already 2 cards/tokens of
[https://spellsofgenesis.com/](https://spellsofgenesis.com/) were playable in
another game,
[http://www.mandelduck.com/sarutobi/](http://www.mandelduck.com/sarutobi/) \-
In the same ecosystem (on Counterparty/Bitcoin), several games & collections
of [https://app.bookoforbs.com/](https://app.bookoforbs.com/) have common
playable items: Spells of Genesis, Force of Will, Age of Rust, Mafia Wars,
etc. even with other games like Augmentors, or in another blockchain like with
Beyond the Void (on Ethereum) \- Cryptokitties.co allowed kittyhats.co and
then promoted the concept with
[https://www.cryptokitties.co/kittyverse](https://www.cryptokitties.co/kittyverse)
\- Alto made a challenge contest for its crypto-items usable in multiple games
[https://contest.alto.io/](https://contest.alto.io/) \- Enjin followed the
trends with their “metaverse” initiative \- etc. So the concept is old, but
had nice feedback from players

~~~
jungong
hey Nicolas - thanks for sharing those articles, all good stuff - reading
through them now.

